# Ladybird spotted today



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a lovely warm and sunny day today.

I was stunned to see a ladybird in the woods.

That made our minds up..... off tomorrow in the van for a bit of wildcamping.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Saw one in our back garden yesterday, sunning itself on a window ledge.

Loads of bees too, visiting the heathers.

Set to get cooler over the weekend, but it's almost time to wash the winter grime off in preparation for our first trip of 2012.

You're probably already on the road, but if not.... Enjoy your wildcamping.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Ther must have been 20+ on our patio seat and summerhouse today,
Mostly close together, it was very sunny.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought all ladybirds were spotted. :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I found one in our van (alive) on sunday, think it was a 'left over' from an invasion we had late October when we were away one weekend! Maybe it had, had a cosy 3 month sleep


----------

